# Does anyone have a LR 6.14 licenec for sale?



## fotofundi (Feb 21, 2021)

Does anyone who has moved over to the Adobe subscription service have a genuine Lightroom 6.14 Windows licence for sale at a sensible price? A long and embarrassing story has left me with downloaded Lightroom 6.14 installation files but no licence, or having to move to the subscription service, which I don't need or want to do.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 21, 2021)

If you have ever owned a license to Lightroom 6, you can contact Adobe to get your license code or simply log on to your Adobe  User page to retrieve your license.

I am not sure that a  license can be transferred legally if the owner has upgraded.  I  do not think you are going to find  Lightroom 6 through any legal source.  And I would think that any non legal source might be a scam taking your money and not delivering a valid license.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 21, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I am not sure that a  license can be transferred legally if the owner has upgraded.  I  do not think you are going to find  Lightroom 6 through any legal source.  And I would think that any non legal source might be a scam taking your money and not delivering a valid license.


I don't see that as a problem. Perpetual users who moved to subscription didn't get any special "upgrade price", we paid exactly the same as subscribers who had never used or purchased Lightroom before. So if someone wants to sell their legally purchased LR6 license, I doubt Adobe would have any problem with that. However, if the OP does find someone willing to sell their old LR6 license, it would be prudent to check if that was originally purchased as an upgrade from an older LR version. If so, the upgrade-qualifying serial number would be needed as well as the LR6 serial number.


----------



## fotofundi (Feb 21, 2021)

The trial version of V6.14 which is the last version of the perpetual programme that can be downloaded shows as Lightroom CC in 'About Lightroom' in the Help Menu. 
Was v6.14 sold as Lightroom CC? If so, then that's what I am looking for.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 21, 2021)

fotofundi said:


> The trial version of V6.14 which is the last version of the perpetual programme that can be downloaded shows as Lightroom CC in 'About Lightroom' in the Help Menu.
> Was v6.14 sold as Lightroom CC? If so, then that's what I am looking for.


Lightroom6 was available as BOTH a perpetual license version and the CC version (known as CC2015). The CC app would automatically "convert" the perpetual version to the subscription version, but the actual installation code was the same. Should you ever manage to purchase a valid license you can "convert" the current installation back to the perpetual version. No need to download and re-install it.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 21, 2021)

If you at one time had a license on your machine, Belarc Adviser may be able to pull the license key as it gives a summary of licensed software on a machine.  It is a long shot, but I thought it might be worth mentioning.

--Ken


----------



## DaveMCO (Feb 22, 2021)

I have just moved from a fully licensed LR 6 to LR (cloudy) and LRC.  1 TB plan.

OP, the LR 6 that you are looking for may not install on machines with the current gen operating systems (Big Sur, etc).


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2021)

Davidrobertmurphy said:


> OP, the LR 6 that you are looking for may not install on machines with the current gen operating systems (Big Sur, etc).


That's true for Macs, but the OP is on Windows, and LR6 still runs fine on that OS. Microsoft do an amazing job of maintaining backward compatibility. I'm still running Office 97, and I'm pretty sure that's 16-bit software.


----------

